# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Gouldian χορεύει

## Windsa

Παιδιά, ο μικρός μου John Guld τώρα κάθεται στο κλουβάκι του και μόλις πλησιάζω κοντά αρχίζει να μου χορεύει ακριβώς σαν τα ενήλικα αρσενικά μπροστά στα θηλυκά τους. Χοροπηδάει σαν μεγάλος!! Μου κάνει καμάκι? Είναι λογικό να χορεύει σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία? Ούτε δυο μηνών δεν είναι....

Αύριο θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω βίντεο, θα πάθετε πλακα.
Δεν είναι λίγο νωρίς?

----------


## Lucky Witch

Τι να πω...είναι μουρλα αυτά πουλιά  :Happy:

----------


## Windsa

Εδω κι δυο-τρεις μέρες ο μικρός John άρχισε να βιάζει το χέρι μου. Πετάγεται εντελώς ξαφνικά και ορμάει το χέρι και ερωτοτροπεί...  :eek:  
Οταν είναι έξω απο το κλουβί συχνά ψάχνει για φωλιά. Κάποιες φορές έρχεται στο καναπέ κι αν θα του φτιάξω μια φωλίτσα απο τη κουβέρτα μπορεί να κάθεται εκεί μια ώρα...

Είναι λογικό να το κάνει σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία?
Θα μπορέσει στο μέλλον να ζευγαρώσει με άλλο πουλάκι ή θα τον ανάβει μόνο το χέρι μου? :Ashamed0005:

----------


## maria

Πωλίνα μάλλον είναι στη εφηβεία ο μικρός σου :Love0034:   :winky: 
Αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο νωρίς για να έχει τέτοιες τάσεις.Οι δικοί μου δεν έχω παρατηρήσει  να έχουν παρόμοια συμπεριφορά.
Φταίει που έχει δεθεί πολύ μόνο μαζί σου,αλλά αυτό δεν νομίζω να έιναι πρόβλημα για το μέλλον του

----------

